# how to have dog not react to other dogs



## Far_Okra (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello!
I have a 16 month old German shepherd who is reactive to dogs. It's not aggression because we know he wants to play. I also want to say that it is my fault, we've had him since he was a puppy and never worked with things like that. Unfortunately, we would leash greet with him which I know now was a big mistake. He simply LOVES dogs and wants to meet and greet with each and every one of them. I plan on working with him when I'm able to get the gentle leader. 

_*I am fully aware how the gentle leader works, I understand that the nose is the most sensitive with nerve endings so when I get it, I will glue something soft to it to avoid any damage to his nose*_

Like the title says, how can I get him to that point where he completely ignores other dogs? He is completely laser focused when we walk by another dog. I also want to work on his off leash recall but I can't do that until he can get to a point where he doesn't care about dogs walking by. 
Thank you!


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

Short answer but find a top quality trainer to help you. 16 month old is almost an adult dog.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I went to a trainer regarding this issue myself (my dog stares hard at other dogs). The trainer I spoke with said to work on recall and leave it. She said recall starts on a six foot leash and to proof it around distractions of increasing difficulty level. With those two commands you should eventually be able to redirect your dog away from anything.


----------

